# Top 10 Disney Movies



## Z (Aug 19, 2011)

What are your top 10 favorite Disney Movies?


----------



## Hariti (Aug 19, 2011)

1.The Lion King
2.The Fox and the Hound
3.Bambi
4.Snow White
5.Lady and the Tramp
6.One Hundred and One Dalmatians
7.Sleeping Beauty
8.Beauty and the Beast
9.Aladdin
10.Peter Pan


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 19, 2011)

Don't like a single one. Except if going by animation maybe.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 19, 2011)

The Incredibles
Hercules
Atlantis The Lost Empire
Aladdin
The Lion King
Monsters Inc.
Mulan
Toy Story
Treasure Planet


----------



## Bender (Aug 19, 2011)

@Tari Road to El Dorado is actually a Dream works film

The Lion King
All Toy Story movies
Hercules
Atlantis the lost empire
Mulan
The Incredibles
Atlantis the lost empire
Great Mouse Detective
Aladdin
Pinnochio

*comes back when I find more*


----------



## Achilles (Aug 19, 2011)

Just 10 

*1.The Lion King
2. Aladdin
3. The Jungle Book
4. Toy Story trilogy
5. Beauty and the Beast
6. The Incredibles
7. Little Mermaid
8. Pinocchio
9. The Great Mouse Detective
10. Peter Pan*
11. Lady and the Tramp
12. The Fox and the Hound
13. Hercules
14. Muan
15. The Princess and the Frog
16. The Rescuers Down Under
17. Dumbo
18. Peter and the Wolf


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Aug 19, 2011)

Reading this I realized I've only seen 3 or 4 of the movies mentioned.Woe is my childhood


----------



## Achilles (Aug 19, 2011)

Hariti said:


> 1.The Lion King
> 2.The Fox and the Hound
> 3.*Bambi*
> 4.Snow White
> ...



 I can't believe I forgot those. 

I never actually saw Sleeping Beauty (or Black Cauldron) but have always been meaning to.

Mickey's Christmas Carol also should of made my list. Is The nightmare before christmas considered Disney?


----------



## Hariti (Aug 19, 2011)

Ugh,there are so many more to my list. The Jungle Book,Dumbo,Mulan,Hercules,Pinocchio,The Little Mermaid..


Achilles said:


> I can't believe I forgot those.
> 
> I never actually saw Sleeping Beauty (or Black Cauldron) but have always been meaning to.
> 
> Mickey's Christmas Carol also should of made my list. *Is The nightmare before christmas considered Disney?*



It is.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 19, 2011)

In no particular order:

1. The Hunchback of Notre Dame
2. Tarzan
3. The Incredibles
4. Toy Story 2
5. Mulan
6. Aladdin
7. Ratatouille
8. The Aristocats
9. Fantasia
10. Peter Pan


----------



## Gnome (Aug 19, 2011)

1. Fantasia
2. Toy Story 3
3. Hunchback of Notre Dame
4. Lion King
5. Mulan
6. The Jungle Book
7. Hercules
8. A Bug's Life
9. Finding Nemo
10. The Sword in the Stone


----------



## Judecious (Aug 19, 2011)

1. Lion King
2. The Incredibles
3. Toy Story
4. Bambi
5. 101 dalmatians
6. Mulan
7. The jungle book
8. Tarzan
9. Peter Pain
10. A bugs life


----------



## firefist (Aug 19, 2011)

1. Lion King
2. Aladdin
3. Toy Story
4. The Jungle Book


the rest are ok but not that important like those 4.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 19, 2011)

The Incredibles
Pirates of the Caribbean
Atlantis: The Lost Empire
Chronicles of Narnia
Basil - The Great Mouse Detective
The Greatest Game Ever Played
Hunchback of Notre Dame
Heavy Weights
Mulan
Hercules

Disney has a lot of fucking movies......


----------



## Taleran (Aug 19, 2011)

1. Hercules
2. Sword in the Stone
3. The Great Mouse Detective
4. The Three Caballeros
5. Robin Hood
6. Jungle Book
7. Fantasia
8. Aladdin 
9. Beauty and the Beast
10. Mulan


----------



## Ruby Moon (Aug 19, 2011)

1. Sleeping Beauty
2. Cinderella
3. Fantasia
4. Bambi
5. The Little Mermaid
6. Beauty and the Beast
7. Aladdin
8. Hercules
9. Mulan
10. Meet the Robinsons


----------



## Motive (Aug 19, 2011)

In no particular order
1.) Sleeping Beauty
2.) Lion King 2
3.) Toy Story 3
4.) Rapunzel
5.) Mulan
6.) Tarzan
7.) Finding Nemo
8.) Atlantis
9.) The Little Mermaid
10.) Monsters Inc.


----------



## NecroAngel (Aug 19, 2011)

1) The Lion King 
2) Mulan
3) Toy Story
4) Hercules
5) Up
6) Wall-E
7) Toy Story 2
8) Toy Story 3
9) A Bug's Life
10) The Fox and the Hound

Anyone who doesn't like Disney movies is clearly a sick and twisted person and should immediately be locked up sent to the countryside for re-education; they are amazing. Lion King is clearly the best and a work of art. Part of why I like it is of course due to nostalgia but I genuinely think it deserves that position in any regard. I only saw Mulan recently but it's excellent. Haven't seen Aladdin in many years, so that's why it's not on there.


----------



## Megaharrison (Aug 19, 2011)

1.) Lion King
2.) The Hunchback of Notre Dame
3.) Aladdin
4.) Mulan
5.) Hercules
6.) Toy Story 3
7.) Toy Story
8.) The Incredibles
9.) Toy Story 2
10.) Jungle Book



NecroAngel said:


> Anyone who doesn't like Disney movies is clearly a sick and twisted person and should immediately be locked up; they are amazing. Lion King is clearly the best and a work of art. Part of why I like it is of course due to nostalgia but I genuinely think it deserves that position in any regard. I only saw Mulan recently but it's excellent. Haven't seen Aladdin in many years, so that's why it's not on there.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 19, 2011)

1. Lion King
2. Beauty and the Beast
3. Little Mermaid
4. Aladdin
5. Nightmare Before Christmas
6. Great Mouse Detective
7. Hercules
8. Oliver and Company
9. Tarzan
10. Treasure Planet

Hard to pick just 10. Those aren't counting the Pixar films, as I could make a whole other list for those.


----------



## Jena (Aug 20, 2011)

I just counted animated features. Trying to sort through the 800 billion Disney movies would kill me. I also didn't count any of their subsidiary companies (like Pixar).


*Spoiler*: _Number 10_ 






Favorite song:


----------



## Hariti (Aug 20, 2011)

Jena said:


> *Spoiler*: _Number 4_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Lilo & Stitch.Totally forgot about that one.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 20, 2011)

In no particular order:
- Lion King
- Aladdin
- The beauty and the beast
- Tarzan
- The little mermaid
- Toy story
- Mulan
- A bug's life
- Jungle book
- Robin Hood


----------



## Kαrin (Aug 20, 2011)

1. The Lion King
2. The Hunchback of Notre Dame
3. Mulan
4. Bambi
5. Pocahontas
6. Beauty and the Beast
7. Sleeping Beauty
8. Aladdin
9. Toy Story
10. Finding Nemo


----------



## Al-Yasa (Aug 20, 2011)

am i the only one who didnt like Tarzan.


----------



## Sann (Aug 20, 2011)

1. The Lion King
2. Aladdin
3. Arielle
4. Pocahontas
5. Beauty and the Beast
6. Bambi
7. Toy Story
8. Peter Pan
9. Hercules
10. The Hunchback of Notre Dame

Still watching them and I will never stop watching them^^


----------



## Jena (Aug 20, 2011)

Hariti said:


> Lilo & Stitch.Totally forgot about that one.


A lot of people do.

Lilo & Stitch never felt really "Disney-ey" to me. Obviously it was made by them, but it's so different than all of their movies.

I went to wikipedia and looked at the list of animated features before I made my list so I wouldn't forget any. 



Al-Yasa said:


> am i the only one who didnt like Tarzan.


No, my best friend _hates_ Tarzan. She refuses to even watch it.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 20, 2011)

Then how can she hate it?


----------



## Gabe (Aug 20, 2011)

1. the lion king
2. beauty and the beast
3. nightmare before christmas
4. toy story
5. toy story 2
6. hercules
7. robin hood
8. aladdin
9. peter pan
10.pinocchio


----------



## Hollow Prince (Aug 20, 2011)

1. Lion King
2. Aladin
3. Mulan
4. Hercules
5. Toy Story
6. Beauty and The Beast
7. Goof Troops Trip
8. James and the Giant Peach
9. 101 Dalmations
10. The Little Mermaid


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Aug 20, 2011)

Disney
1)The Lion King
2)Beauty and the beast
3)Tangled
4)The Little Mermaid
5)Aladdin
6)Tarzan
7)Mulan
8)The Princess and the frog
9)Brother Bear
10)Lilo & Stich

Pixar
1)Toy Story 3
2)The Incredibles
3)Toy Story 2
4)Finding Nemo
5)Monsters Inc

Couldn't come up with a top 10 for the Pixar films so I settled on a top 5.


----------



## Jena (Aug 20, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Then how can she hate it?




Sorry, I meant that she refuses to watch if if I suggest it. She saw it when it came out.


----------



## Huntress (Aug 20, 2011)

Fantasia
Aladdin
The Brave Little Toaster
Mulan
Lady & The Tramp
Beauty & The Beast
Dumbo
Snow White & The Seven Dwarfs


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Aug 20, 2011)

1. Lion King
2. Mulan
3. Princess and the Frog
4. Tarzan
5. Aladdin
6. The Little Mermaid 
7. The Hunchback of Notre Dame
8. Treasure Planet 
9. Beauty and the Beast
10. Toy Story 3


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 20, 2011)

1. Nightmare Before Christmas (it was in Kingdom Hearts, it counts damnit)
2. Pirates of the Caribbean: DMC
3. Alladin 
4. Fantasia
5. Mulan
6. Jungle Book
7. Pirates of the Caribbean: CotBP
8. Lion King
9. The Emperor's New Groove
10. Who Framed Roger Rabbit

Since none of Pixar's stuff was in Kingdom Hearts, they don't count (plus it'd be a romp, with most of their films on it but the Cars movies. Even Bug's Life would be on the list). 



			
				Al-Yasa said:
			
		

> am i the only one who didnt like Tarzan.



You are not alone.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 20, 2011)

Hunchback of Notre Dame wasn't in Kingdom Hearts either.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 20, 2011)

^ Chech the end of this.  (aka, it's gonna happen)


----------



## Stunna (Aug 20, 2011)

Pocahontas either.


----------



## Hiruzen (Aug 20, 2011)

1. The Lion King
2. The Incredibles
3. Beauty and the Beast
4. Aladdin
5. Finding Nemo
6. Monsters Inc
7. Treasure Planet
8. Mulan
9. Toy Story 1/2
10. Toy Story  1/2


----------



## Achilles (Aug 20, 2011)

Fenix Down said:


> 1. Nightmare Before Christmas (it was in Kingdom Hearts, it counts damnit)
> 2. Pirates of the Caribbean: DMC
> 3. Alladin
> 4. Fantasia
> ...



Uh huh! Uh huh! Uh huh uh huh uh huh! :ho

I found Tarzan to be pretty forgettable. I mean that literally. Before they started airing reruns of cartoon again I totally forgot the Disney version existed.

I'll have to check it out again so I can revisit my opinion of if.


----------



## Kαrin (Aug 21, 2011)

Fenix Down said:


> 1. Nightmare Before Christmas (it was in Kingdom Hearts, it counts damnit)
> 2. Pirates of the Caribbean: DMC
> 3. Alladin
> 4. Fantasia
> ...



How the hell I forgot that


----------



## Soul King (Aug 21, 2011)

Lion King, Aladdin, then the Pixar movies. Except Wall-e and Bug's Life.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 22, 2011)

1. Lion King
2. Pirates of the Carribean
3. High School Musical
4. Toy Story
5. National Treasure
6. Finding Nemo, Bug's Life, Up
7. Narnia
8. Cinderella, Mulan
9. Princess Diaries
10. Alice in Wonderland


----------

